# شبكات غاز الطهي للعمارات السكنية



## عبدالله علي الصغير (16 أغسطس 2020)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بالله من يستطيع مساعدتي في ستندات اوخرائط او اي مانويل يوضح طرق تمديد شبكات غاز الطهي للمباني 

وشاكرين حسن تعاونكم معنا مسبقا


----------

